# Price and Popularity of Global Knives Boosted from Kitchen Confidential Endorsement?



## pupon (Feb 23, 2007)

I was reading this article about the products which Anthony Bourdain mentions in Kitchen Confidential and it seems that Global Knives are now just as expensive as the German Knives which Bourdain expresses disdain for. Is that true and if so is their product still worth the higher price tag?

http://www.onlyhotproducts.com/kitchencon021807.html


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pupon, Globals have always been very expensive. I'm not sure Chef Bourdain's endorsement has made much difference in the price. 

I have one small all-purpose Global knife. You MUST hold these knives in your hands as they seem to be more suited to people with smaller hands, from what I've heard others say here. But holding a knife before buying is really essential in my opinion. I was hot for a Furi until I held it- it was too light and felt wrong.

We have tons of knife threads here if you'd like to hear the back and forth over a number of years.


----------



## chefsresource (Apr 6, 2007)

I'm aware the pricing for the last 6 years or so, Global and Wusthof (and other similar quality) have always been similar. The mention hasn't changed their prices. It's just a very different approach to knives: German vs. Japanese.


----------

